# Porto Santo recebe tecnologia de ponta



## Knyght (15 Ago 2010 às 12:25)

*Primeiro aeroporto português a receber este tipo de equipamento
Porto Santo recebe tecnologia de ponta*

O Aeroporto do Porto Santo acaba de receber um conjunto de novos equipamentos meteorológicos destinados a medir, entre vários parâmetros, a altura da base das nuvens, espessura, nebulosidade, visibilidade horizontal e identificar diferentes formas de meteoros (chuva, chuvisco, nevoeiro, etc).
O equipamento, que acaba de ser instalado pelo Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal, junto à estação meteorológica de Porto Santo, localizada no aeroporto fica assim com mais três unidades, interligadas entre si:émetro de nuvens, visibilímetro e sensor de tempo presente.
De acordo com o director do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal, que se deslocou ao Porto Santo esta semana para acompanhar a instalação dos referidos equipamentos, com o apoio logístico da ANAM, o Aeroporto do Porto Santo, a partir de agora, passa a estar dotado de um conjunto de equipamentos de tecnologia de ponta, do melhor que existe para Observação Meteorológica, neste momento, a nível internacional.
Conforme nos referiu Victor Prior, neste momento, o Aeroporto do Porto Santo é a primeira infra-estrutura aerportuária portuguesa a ficar dotada com tecnologia deste tipo para funcionamento operacional, elaborando comunicados específicos para a aeronáutica, vigilância e previsão numérica, de forma automática, utilizando aplicações informáticas desenvolvidas pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia.
Para já, conforme nos revelou Victor Prior, as três unidades, que compõem este dispositivo, já foram devidamente testadas e estão praticamente operacionais. Neste momento, tal como referiu o director do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal, estão apenas a ser melhorados alguns procedimentos e rotinas para serem utilizadas pelos operadores dos equipamentos.
Ainda segundo Victor Prior, apesar daquele conjunto de equipamentos já estar praticamente operacional, falta, agora, aguardar pelas necessárias autorizações, para que ele entre, de facto, ao serviço do Aeroporto do Porto Santo.
Quando isso acontecer, o Aeroporto do Porto Santo passa a estar quase totalmente autónomo em termos de recolha e processamento de informação de natureza meteorológica, tornando-se, no entanto, necessário assegurar uma vigilância permanente do funcionamento do equipamento, a qual poderá ser repartida entre os Centros Meteorológicos do Aeroporto do Porto Santo e da Madeira.

Marsílio Aguiar
[URL="http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/not2008.php?Seccao=17&id=159489&sdata=2010-08-15]http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/[/URL]

Alguém que tenha maior conhecimento sobre a tecnologia em questão coloque mais informações se for possível


----------

